

Prior Knowledge To Be Acquired By salesforce.com - dinedal
http://blog.priorknowledge.com/blog/pk-acquired-by-salesforce/

======
capkutay
It looks like Salesforce is pursuing an aggressive strategy to take a
significant share of the enterprise DB market away from Oracle.

This acquisition seems to be more evidence of that. I don't see it working
though. For one, I don't see any significant use cases for Prior Knowledge. Is
it just a database married with bayesian logic? Couldn't you derive better
analytics by doing such work manually?

In any case, Oracle DB's have been developed over decades. Their products
provide the reliability and accountability that salesforce will not be able to
achieve in a short amount of time (which salesforce is attempting to do).

------
tstonez
Looks like P(K) are closing their public API on December 5th. We at
TappingStone are more than happy to help any users looking for alternative
prediction APIs - <https://www.tappingstone.com> \- or e-mail
help@tappingstone.com with any questions.

